# More Bread...



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2019)

Thank you all for starting new bread threads...   Finally caught my eye AND I dug out the bread making machine...  Some of you may have followed my "Not so good attempts" at making bread from scratch...  Horrid thing it was...  
The machine makes awesome tasting bread...  So now I have somewhere to put all that bread flower...  No weevils in the flour...  It's a plywood sealed cabinet 5' above the floor...  Lucky me...
First was a standard Italian loaf....  In the machine now is a 1/3 whole wheat loaf with rolled oats, molasses, dry buttermilk, dry potatoes, and an egg....   supposed to be some sort of potato roll dough...  It's now a potato loaf...  I really like potato rolls and bread...  Will see what's up when it comes out...

Thanks again...  I'm gonna balloon up like a poisoned pup eatin' all this fresh baked bread...  and those cheese cakes I been makin'....    Iffin I had me some fresh strawberries, like they got in NOLA, I'd put some on my bread and cheese cakes...    

Later...    .....
	

		
			
		

		
	












BTW, this bread maker is a Panasonic about 35 years old...  AMAZING .....

Thanks again for the _NEW DIRECTION_ to wander...  Dave


----------



## zippy12 (Feb 4, 2019)

do some pepperoni bread!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2019)

Would have liked to get a Machine, but my crew eats 2 loaves of any fresh baked bread at a sitting! The machine would be worked to death in a week or two....
JJ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2019)

???????  Recipe   ??????  for the pepperoni bread


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2019)

JJ, they can probably bake some pretty fine bread...  You've got 2 machines...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2019)

Trying to decide between two bread machines or an 8Qt Pro KA. Nearly killed my 5qt Artisan trying to keep up. Getting to the point I could use the Set and Forget for convenience...JJ


----------



## zippy12 (Feb 4, 2019)

daveomak said:


> ??????? Recipe ?????? for the pepperoni bread



I buy it at the philippino bakery down the street YUM!


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 4, 2019)

I am a total noob with the smoking, but bread I can help with!  Here's how I make my Italian monkey bread, which can easily be adapted to any shape of loaf or roll you like.





In mixer:
1/2 cup water, 1/2 cup flour, 2 pkgs. (2 1/2 tsp.) yeast - whisk well and let it stand for a few minutes while you get everything together.

In pyrex measuring glass:
1 cup milk, 1/4 cup butter, 3 tbsp. sugar - microwave for 60 seconds (just to warm up the milk; the butter doesn't have to melt).

Measure out 4 cups of bread flour in a separate bowl and set aside.

Chop up pepperoni, onions, parsley, whatever you want -- for a total about about 1 cup.  Toss with parmesan cheese, onion powder, garlic powder, Italian seasonings - whatever you feel like.  Add 2 tsp. salt (I use Diamond Crystal kosher; adjust as necessary for other types).

Dump warm milk mixture into mixing bowl with flour & water.  Use paddle attachment and mix until combined, then add pepperoni/veg/spices.

Gradually add the bread flour a little at a time until you get a nice, soft, dough, then use the dough hook and knead at medium speed for 10 minutes or so until it's smooth and elastic (err on the side of wetter rather than dryer, if need be).

Transfer dough to a clean, oiled bowl, cover, and let rise in a warm place for about an hour.

Punch down dough.  Form into evenly sized balls and drop into a well-greased bundt pan (or just form into loaves or rounds or rolls if you prefer).  Whatever shape you make, brush with melted butter that has a bit of garlic & herbs stirred into it, then set aside to rise again for another 45 minutes to an hour.

Sprinkle with some grated cheese if desired. Bake at 425° for 15-20 minutes, then check the internal temperature with an instant read thermometer (yes, I temp my bread!)  You are looking for 200° - 210°F.  It might take as long as 45 minutes to get done. Cover the top with foil if things start getting a bit too brown on top.

Cool on a rack after removing from the oven for about 20 minutes, then invert onto rack to finish cooling (if you can wait that long!)


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks SunnyDC...  Appreciate the recipe..

Looks awesome....  Unfortunately, over the years and attempting to make MANY types of bread from scratch, I have gloriously failed...  Better than anyone would have expected...  I'm that good...  
I'll see if I can cobble up some values for the machine...   Won't look as good....  Taste "might" be there...


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 4, 2019)

It's something you kind of have to get a "feel" for, that's for sure.  I was lucky... my mom has a picture of me making biscuits when I was barely 3... it's kind of in my blood!

I'll bet you could take the dough to the proof stage in your machine, though, and then do the second rise and baking in your oven!  (Though a good local bakery is never a bad idea.)  Good luck!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2019)

I know what you mean...  Some things I refuse to cook or bake...  For the very simple reason I need an excuse to go out to eat...   Like Chinese... I won't cook it...  Bagels....  I won't make them...  I can make many dishes better than restaurants..  at least that's what I think...


----------

